# Home schooling DIY



## Hicky (27 Jun 2020)

In addition to basic homeschooling I’m using the cheap labour to instruct the youngest in DIY.
The next job will be repointing the patio for the lad. 🤗


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> In addition to basic homeschooling I’m using the cheap labour to instruct the youngest in DIY.
> The next job will be repointing the patio for the lad. 🤗
> View attachment 532790
> 
> ...


A lifetime of trips to Screwfix stretches ahead of him.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)




----------



## annedonnelly (28 Jun 2020)

Can you send him round here? I'll put together a list of jobs


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2020)

Top job! I learned my DIY skills from my dad, too.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Practical skills & sense is what a lot of people lack these days, well done.


----------

